
Immigrating to Silicon Valley: How I Got an L-1A Visa Without a Lawyer - kareemm
https://www.startupgrind.com/blog/immigrating-to-silicon-valley-how-i-got-an-l-1a-visa-without-a-lawyer/
======
marymkearney
Thanks so much for sharing this. IAAL, and I found it a well-written,
informative, and accurate summary of the L-1A process.

I'd love to see a US immigration process that was so simple it could be 100%
lawyer-free. Probably not in my lifetime though!

I especially enjoyed the emphasis on compiling good documentation, paying
attention to detail, and figuring out what the immigration officer will be
looking for, then tailoring the application to those priorities.

That's how lawyers do it, and he's right, it's not rocket science.

Also appreciate the link to the Startup Grind blog. New to me, and helpful.

